# Submarine Pens - Montenegro



## Happysacs (May 2, 2011)

I mistakenly stated in another thread that I broke my derelict places virginity in the Fullers Earth Works at Redhill. I realised that it was actually the WWII Submarine Pens in Montenegro in 2008 that brutally took it from me! 

Myself and some diving chums popped over to Montenegro on the promise of some excellent, pristine wrecks and the chance to dive the Submarine Pens _ (and a sub itself!)_. As it turns out, our "guide" bottled on his promise of taking his little dinghy into the pens _(we'd all been detained the day before by the local rozzers for diving without a license thanks to our "guide" - it didn't help when he exclaimed "we don't need licenses, we're military!" especially when we were driving Croatian rental cars!)_. 

We found the tiny and incredible picturesque fishing village of Rose and swam round to the pens - one pen was guarded by armed military personnel so, after tentative inquiries we found out that anything unguarded was fair game. The next was empty. The water depth inside was about 5metres with a closing at the end lined with large tyres to protect the subs. Nothing of note or interest. So we went landside. Up the hill and then back down to the pen entrance. 

Apologies for the terrible photos - wrong time of day to get any light in and an Canon G9_ (I did attempt using the u/w strobes in slave mode to trigger from the g9 but I was useless!)_

Inside looking out. 











Old Yugoslav generators 
















And then, a ladder to, well I had no idea. Now, I'm really not good at heights. I get disco leg if I go above 8feet and have to be airlifted out...but even I couldn't resist this. Went up out about 50metres (felt like 200m) and ended up here: 











In-front and behind were gated entrance/exits - leading out to the view of my lazy comrades who were wondering if I'd got trapped and whether it was bad form if they went to dinner without me - 






Next the ladder entrance there was this very small fortification dated 1897- unfortunately I couldn't find a way inside before my "mates" buggered off without me. 






As it turned out, the ladder brought me out by our van and my mate had to walk up the hill. It's nice to win sometimes! 

If you're ever in the area it's highly recommended, the landscape is incredible, Kotor is a fantastic little town with some great restaurants. in hindsight I'd have spent more time in the pens and taken better photos for which I can only apologise for.


----------



## vogelport (May 2, 2011)

first time i have ever seen a submarine parking space lol. Looks like a really interesting explore. was there more rooms with controls and stuff?


----------



## Happysacs (May 2, 2011)

Aye, we were poking around for quite a bit. From memory there were just under a dozen side rooms and a couple of small tunnels, one blocked off and the other leading the ladder. The largest rooms had electrical systems and generators in them- nearly all from the Yugoslav so I'd guess have been out of use since the mid 90's. 

I know I took a lot more photos but my Lightroom is refusing to find them. I'll have a root around on my other drives and will post them if I find!


----------



## vogelport (May 2, 2011)

yeah would be interesting to see. thanks.


----------



## oldscrote (May 4, 2011)

Nice one Dave,the words 'for sale,one careful owner' spring to mind


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2011)

Great find, Happysacs. It never occurred to me where submarines are kept when not on manouvres.  I'm just reading a book loosely based about Russian subs in Swedish waters during the cold war, which is a happy coincidence. 
Interesting stuff.


----------

